# metaphoricity = μεταφορικότητα



## Tsialas (Jun 26, 2012)

Καλησπέρα αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι.

Συνάντησα αυτή τη λέξη σε μια δύσκολη περίοδο. Βρήκα τον ορισμό "the power of a metaphor". Η πρώτη μου σκέψη είναι ότι μπορεί να αποδοθεί "μεταφορικότητα", και συνάντησα τον όρο αυτόν σε συναφή άρθρα. Ωστόσο, δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το αν έχω πέσει όντως μέσα. Σε περίπτωση που η "μεταφορικότητα" δεν είναι η "ισχύς της μεταφοράς", θα αναγκαστώ να κάνω μια περιφραστική απόδοση.

Η αγγλική περίοδος ήταν:



> what I want to emphasise is the considerable degree of Aeschylean metaphoricity of what is, in formal terms, unambiguously a simile.



Μια αρχική προσέγγιση που έκανα είναι η εξής:



> αυτό που θέλω να τονίσω είναι το πώς ένα σχήμα λόγου που σαφώς, με βάση τον κανόνα, αποτελεί παρομοίωση μπορεί σε αξιοσημείωτο βαθμό να λειτουργήσει ως αισχύλεια μεταφορά.



Θα εκτιμήσω τις σκέψεις σας και τις προτάσεις σας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Δεν έχω κανένα δισταγμό για το ζευγάρι _metaphoricity = μεταφορικότητα_, αλλά καλά κάνεις εδώ και προτιμάς την περιφραστική απόδοση. Είναι προκλητική η πρόταση: ποια είναι άραγε η βέλτιστη ισορροπία ανάμεσα στη σαφήνεια του νοήματος και την απόδοση και τοποθέτηση όλων των μικρών κομματιών που τη συνθέτουν; [He retires with a groan.]


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είναι προκλητική η πρόταση: ποια είναι άραγε η βέλτιστη ισορροπία ανάμεσα στη σαφήνεια του νοήματος και την απόδοση και τοποθέτηση όλων των μικρών κομματιών που τη συνθέτουν; [He retires with a groan.]


 Καταρχάς, είμαι ευγνώμων για την τοποθέτηση. Αν κατάλαβα καλά το (ρητορικό;) ερώτημα, δεν πιστεύω ότι ο μεταφραστής θα πρέπει να αισθάνεται τύψεις επιλέγοντας να αναδιατυπώσει μια σκέψη (που υποτίθεται πως την έχει κατανοήσει), ιδίως όταν αυτή είναι η μόνη (;) διέξοδος για την αποφυγή της σύγχυσης του αναγνώστη. Ή το να βάλω τον αναγνώστη να κάνει συντακτική ανάλυση του κειμένου, για να πιάσει το νόημα, το θεωρώ αποτυχία (και ενδεχομένως οικονομικά ασύμφορο για τον εκδότη), αν και πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι με αυτή τη στρατηγική έχει τύχει, σε άλλες μεταφράσεις, να καταντήσω να στρογγυλεύω τα εκφραστικά προβλήματα του συγγραφέα. Στην ανωτέρω περίπτωση, ωστόσο, ο συγγραφέας απλώς εκμεταλλεύεται την εκφραστική δύναμη της νοηματικής πυκνότητας που προσφέρει η αγγλική γλώσσα. Βέβαια, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν παραβλέπω πως όλα αυτά ισχύουν υπό την προϋπόθεση πως ο μεταφραστής είναι σε θέση να κατανοήσει και να αναπαραγάγει όχι μόνο το "νόημα" (σε επίπεδο λεξιλογίου και γραμματικής) αλλά και το ύφος του συγγραφέα, καθώς και τις ενσυνείδητες επιλογές του να επιλέξει έναν συγκεκριμένο τρόπο διατύπωσης ανάμεσα σε πολλούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

[Ρωτάει ο χαζός με την ασυγκράτητη περιέργεια] Τι σημαίνει, ακριβώς, αισχύλεια μεταφορικότητα; Η, αλλιώς, τι σημαίνει δύναμη της μεταφοράς στον Αισχύλο (ή κατά τον Αισχύλο); Και κατά τι διαφέρει αυτή από τη δύναμη της μεταφοράς στον χ συγγραφέα; [τέλος ερώτησης]

Μην τον παρεξηγείτε τον χαζό, παρακαλώ. Ενοχλείται από τη μεταφορά στα ελληνικά (ιδίως ελληνοπρεπών) λέξεων που δημιουργούνται και χρησιμοποιούνται (έτσι νομίζει ο αφελής) πομπωδώς και χωρίς ουσιαστικό λόγο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Πάντως, για τις μεταφορές στον Αισχύλο εγώ βρήκα χρήσιμο αυτό:
http://books.google.gr/books?id=3rU8AAAAIAAJ&pg=PA99#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

ΟΚ, να αφήσω τα μαιευτικά μου. Η μεταφορικότητα δεν έχει να κάνει με τη διαφορά στην ισχύ των μεταφορών όπως συγκρίνονται _από γλώσσα σε γλώσσα_, π.χ. από ΓΠ σε ΓΣ; Εννοεί το απόσπασμα ότι αυτό που στα αγγλικά είναι, αναμφισβήτητα, παρομοίωση, στο πρωτότυπο του Αισχύλου είναι μεταφορά;


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 26, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> [Ρωτάει ο χαζός με την ασυγκράτητη περιέργεια] Τι σημαίνει, ακριβώς, αισχύλεια μεταφορικότητα; Η, αλλιώς, τι σημαίνει δύναμη της μεταφοράς στον Αισχύλο (ή κατά τον Αισχύλο); Και κατά τι διαφέρει αυτή από τη δύναμη της μεταφοράς στον χ συγγραφέα; [τέλος ερώτησης]
> 
> Μην τον παρεξηγείτε τον χαζό, παρακαλώ. Ενοχλείται από τη μεταφορά στα ελληνικά (ιδίως ελληνοπρεπών) λέξεων που δημιουργούνται και χρησιμοποιούνται (έτσι νομίζει ο αφελής) πομπωδώς και χωρίς ουσιαστικό λόγο.



Το παραπάνω απόσπασμα είναι ένα ελάχιστο τμήμα της σύγκρισης του συγγραφέα μεταξύ Ομήρου και Αισχύλου ως προς τη χρήση των μεταφορών και των παρομοιώσεων. Χωρίς τα συμφραζόμενα είναι πολύ εύλογη η απορία. Το δεύτερο ζήτημα είναι πως το άρθρο απευθύνεται σε φοιτητές κλασικών σπουδών, οπότε ο συγγραφέας εξαντλεί τη συγγραφική "δημιουργικότητά" του. Όσο μπορώ, θα τον εξυπηρετήσω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

ΟΚ, οπότε μάλλον απάντησες και στη δεύτερη απορία μου. :)


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 26, 2012)

Εν ολίγοις, ο συγγραφέας αμφισβητεί την τυπική διαφορά (= χρήση του "σαν") μεταξύ μεταφοράς και παρομοίωσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

Όπως το καταλαβαίνω από τις εξηγήσεις σου, εγώ θα σκεφτόμουν σε αυτό



> αυτό που θέλω να τονίσω είναι το πώς ένα σχήμα λόγου που σαφώς, με βάση τον κανόνα, αποτελεί παρομοίωση μπορεί σε αξιοσημείωτο βαθμό να λειτουργήσει ως αισχύλεια μεταφορά.



μόνο την εξής ενδεχόμενη αναδιατύπωση (με όλες τις σχετικές επιφυλάξεις κ.λπ.):

_αυτό που θέλω να τονίσω είναι το πώς ένα σχήμα λόγου που σαφώς, με βάση τον κανόνα, αποτελεί παρομοίωση, μπορεί στον Αισχύλο να λειτουργεί σε αξιοσημείωτο βαθμό ως μεταφορά._


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

«what is, in formal terms, unambiguously a simile»

Αυτό για γρήγορα θα το έλεγα:
«αυτό που κανονικά και αναμφισβήτητα είναι παρομοίωση»
«ένα σχήμα λόγου που κανονικά και αναμφισβήτητα είναι παρομοίωση»


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 27, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όπως το καταλαβαίνω από τις εξηγήσεις σου, εγώ θα σκεφτόμουν σε αυτό
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Όπως το έχω κατανοήσει με βάση τα συμφραζόμενα, το Aeschylean δεν σημαίνει "στον Αισχύλο" αλλά σημαίνει τα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά της μεταφοράς όπως τα ξέρουμε από τον Αισχύλο. Οπότε είναι πολύ δύσκολο, για μένα τουλάχιστον, να αποδώσω περιφραστικά το "αισχύλεια". Ίσως ακούγεται κάπως περίεργο το επίθετο, αλλά στα δοκίμια των κλασικών σπουδών συνηθίζεται η χρήση τέτοιων επιθέτων.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2012)

Δεν είδα αυτό που έγραψε ο δόκτωρ (ακούω και Τσίμα) και ίσως φταίω εγώ με την προηγούμενή μου διατύπωση. Ναι, δεν πρέπει να αλλάξει το «αισχύλεια» όσο δεν ξέρουμε τι εννοεί — πολύ περισσότερο αν ξέρουμε ότι δεν περιορίζεται στο έργο του Αισχύλου.


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> «what is, in formal terms, unambiguously a simile»
> 
> Αυτό για γρήγορα θα το έλεγα:
> «αυτό που κανονικά και αναμφισβήτητα είναι παρομοίωση»
> «ένα σχήμα λόγου που κανονικά και αναμφισβήτητα είναι παρομοίωση»



Εν προκειμένω, φοβάμαι μήπως το "κανονικά" (λόγω της πολυσημίας του) αποδυναμώσει την αγγλική ιδέα. Επίσης, προσπαθώ να αναπαραγάγω το ύφος: ο συγγραφέας επέλεξε την επιρρηματική φράση αντί του επιρρήματος και απλώς προσπαθώ να κάνω το ίδιο με τον καλύτερο τρόπο που κατεβάζει η γκλάβα μου.

ΥΓ. Λίγο παραπάνω στο κείμενο υπάρχει ο τυπικός ορισμός της παρομοίωσης, οπότε ο "κανόνας" παραπέμπει ακριβώς σε αυτό που εννοεί ο συγγραφέας.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2012)

Ε, τώρα που τα εξηγήσατε όλα και αποκαλύφθηκαν οι άσοι, λέω ν' ανακατέψω λίγο τα φύλλα σας προσπαθώντας να μείνω πιο κοντά στη σύνταξη του πρωτότυπου, όχι σαν βελτίωση αλλά σαν άσκηση. Αν θέλετε, πείτε μου αν λειτουργεί σωστά έτσι η πρόταση. :)


> what I want to emphasise is the considerable degree of Aeschylean metaphoricity of what is, in formal terms, unambiguously a simile.


Αυτό που θέλω να τονίσω είναι ο αξιοσημείωτος βαθμός που λειτουργεί στον Αισχύλο ως μεταφορά ένα σχήμα λόγου που, με βάση τον κανόνα, αποτελεί σαφώς παρομοίωση.

Εδιτ: Τώρα βλέπω τα αποπάνω για την «αισχύλεια» και προσαρμόζομαι: 

Αυτό που θέλω να τονίσω είναι ο αξιοσημείωτος βαθμός που λειτουργεί ως αισχύλεια μεταφορά ένα σχήμα λόγου που, με βάση τον κανόνα, αποτελεί σαφώς παρομοίωση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2012)

Μια από διάφορες αποδόσεις που θα δοκίμαζα πριν καταλήξω κάπου (δεν ξέρω πού) θα ήταν και το παρακάτω που με προβληματίζει στο «χαρακτηρίζει»:

...αυτό που θέλω να τονίσω είναι ο αξιοσημείωτος βαθμός αισχύλειας μεταφορικότητας που χαρακτηρίζει κάτι που κανονικά και αναμφισβήτητα είναι παρομοίωση.

Δεν είναι σωστό το «που λειτουργεί στον Αισχύλο». Έχουμε ομηρική παρομοίωση που θυμίζει μεταφορά του Αισχύλου.

Είναι καλό το μετά το έδιτ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2012)

Αν το έκανα κατευθείαν εγώ, μπορεί να έβαζα αυτό το «κάτι» που λες για το "what", έτσι το ξεκίνησα άλλωστε. Όμως, σεβόμενος τις επιλογές του Τσιάλα που όσο να 'ναι κάτι (πολύ) παραπάνω ξέρει για το κείμενο, προτίμησα να ανακατέψω τα υλικά που ήταν ήδη έτοιμα αντί να επιχειρήσω να προσθέσω άλλα. :) 
Το σουλούπωσα χρωματικά το προηγούμενο ποστ. Το πουλί που ξυπνάει νωρίς προλαβαίνει να φάει, ωστόσο το αργοπορημένο έχει το προνόμιο να κορφολογήσει, αν έχει μείνει τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2012)

daeman said:


> Αυτό που θέλω να τονίσω είναι ο αξιοσημείωτος βαθμός που λειτουργεί ως αισχύλεια μεταφορά ένα σχήμα λόγου που, με βάση τον κανόνα, αποτελεί σαφώς παρομοίωση.


Είναι πολύ καλή αυτή η απόδοση. Βάζει σε καλή σειρά τα στοιχεία της πρότασης. Αυτό που με κομπλάρει από την αρχή είναι η σημασία της «μεταφορικότητας», αν δηλαδή στην περιφραστική απόδοση θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε «λειτουργεί», «χαρακτηρίζει», «θυμίζει». Οφείλουμε ωστόσο, όπως λες, να σεβαστούμε την επιλογή τού «λειτουργεί» που κάνει ο Τσιάλας.


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 27, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις σκέψεις σας. BTW, ρώτησα έναν φίλο μου γλωσσολόγο και μου είπε πως δεν γνωρίζει αν υπάρχει καθιερωμένος τρόπος απόδοσης του metaphoricity, αλλά του φάνηκε καλή η "μεταφορικότητα". Ωστόσο, όπως ειπώθηκε παραπάνω, θα προτιμήσω την περίφραση.


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2014)




----------

